# A Lifesaving (Yes, Really!) Stockpile Item That Most Preppers Forget



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You are here: HomePrepping Moisturizer: A Lifesaving (Yes, Really!) Stockpile Item That Most Preppers Forget
Moisturizer: A Lifesaving (Yes, Really!) Stockpile Item That Most Preppers Forget

October 18, 2016
Prepping
As preppers, we have all sorts of lists to help us remain organized and better prepared.

We have lists of food supplies, lists of off-grid supplies,lists of non-food supplies, lists of medical supplies, and lists of books. We have first aid lists, water purifications lists, and personal hygiene lists.

But there's one prep that hardly ever makes it on any lists, and my friend, medical professional Lizzie Bennett of the website Underground Medic is going to explain why this humble item is one of the most important things you'll ever stockpile.

The Lifesaving Stockpile Item That Most Preppers Forget
by Lizzie Bennett

Your skin is the largest organ of your body. It holds everything together and forms a barrier between your delicate internal organs, your muscles, bones and tendons and the elements on the outside.

Your skin is an amazing organ. It's waterproof but at the same time semi-permeable. It allows waste products to seep out, such as sweat and it can directly absorb vitamins such as vitamins A, E, and C. It protects against infections too numerous to mention - providing it remains intact, but therein lies the problem.

Do you want to prep but you're not sure how to get started?
We can help. Go on over to Preppers University and check out our Prepping Intensive course. And if you've been at this for a while and want to take your preparedness to the next level, check out our 6-Week Advanced Prepping Intensive.

Which Prepping Intensive Course Is Right For Me?
The skin is easily damaged.

Anything sharp, from a bramble thorn to a stiletto blade damages it.
The sun can burn and blister it.
Foreign objects can pass right through it.
It is susceptible to blunt force trauma causing a drop in circulating blood volume as the blood from broken capillaries seep into the damaged area causing the classic discoloration of bruising.
It is affected by chemicals and environmental pollution.
It scars easily.
If it is over-stretched collagen in its sub-structure tears and stretch marks form. The nerve endings within stretch marks are damaged permanently.
For all its delicacies, skin is amazing. If you look after it, your skin will remain in good condition throughout your life and can directly help to keep you healthy by keeping out bacteria that would otherwise have access to the interior of your body where it would sicken or even kill you.

Keeping your skin in optimum condition is surprisingly easy. Wash it daily and keep it soft so it retains its elasticity. Supple skin is far more resilient than dry skin, so moisturizing is essential.

That's right. Moisturizing.

But how many people actually think to stockpile lotions and oils for moisturizing? Not nearly enough.

I'm not giving you beauty tips here. Even the men reading this should read on because you are more at risk than women from skin infections and infections entering the body via a break in the skin. Women, on the whole, take better care of their skin than men do. Nothing personal guys, it's just the way it is.

How does moisturizer fit in with preparedness and storage of all things useful?
Moisturizer should be on everyone's list of products to store for hard times. SAs I said supple skin is resilient skin&#8230;or rather more resilient than dry skin. If you find yourself in a situation where you are doing more manual labor, chopping wood, tending a garden, and using manual tools your skin is going to suffer.

Dry skin is also prone to cracking, particularly on the heels and the hands if they aren't protected adequately during cold and wet weather.

Initially as the skin begins to split there is not too much pain, but as the fissure deepens (and lengthens) it eventually affects healthy skin and will begin to hurt. It is like any other cut you may have on your body with the exception that you are walking on it. (ouch!)

The plot further thickens because these heel fissures are very prone to becoming infected. Once they become infected they become even more tender, they start draining and the surrounding area becomes red. (cellulitis). It does not take a great leap of faith to see how easily this can occur. The foot is usually subject to dirtier surrounding environments than the rest of the body and bacteria can easily invade these fissures. (source)

Also, keep in mind that being dehydrated shows on your skin. If the disaster has caused a situation in which you may not be drinking enough water, moisturizing externally becomes even more important.

Adding moisturizer to your preps can save a good deal of pain and possibly even save your life.
Think I'm kidding?

Necrotising fasciitis is commonly known as the "flesh-eating bug." Several bacterium can cause the condition A Streptococcus (group A strep), Klebsiella, Clostridium, Escherichia coli, Staphylococcus aureus, and Aeromonas hydrophilia, among others. Group A strep is considered the most common cause of necrotizing fasciitis.

From the CDC:

In cases of necrotizing fasciitis, bacteria spread rapidly once they enter the body. They infect flat layers of a membrane known as the fascia, which are connective bands of tissue that surround muscles, nerves, fat, and blood vessels. The infection also damages the tissues next to the fascia. Sometimes toxins (poisons) made by these bacteria destroy the tissue they infect, causing it to die. When this happens, the infection is very serious and can result in loss of limbs or death.

Good Wound Care Is Important. Cleaning necrotic wounds in a crisis would be difficult and death is a distinct possibility if it's not done right.

Common sense and good wound care are the best ways to prevent a bacterial skin infection.

Keep draining or open wounds covered with clean, dry bandages until healed.
Don't delay first aid of even minor, non-infected wounds like blisters, scrapes, or any break in the skin.
If you have an open wound or active infection, avoid spending time in whirlpools, hot tubs, swimming pools, and natural bodies of water (e.g., lakes, rivers, oceans) until infections are healed.
Wash hands often with soap and water or use an alcohol-based hand rub if washing is not possible.
Do you have moisturizer put back? If not, you'll want to add some or get the supplies and instructions for making your own.

Resources
Make Your Own Hard Lotion: A Healing Alternative to Traditional Lotions
DIY Healing Miracle Salve
Organic Body Care: 101 Homemade Beauty Products Recipes-Make Your Own Body Butters, Body Scrubs, Lotions, Shampoos, Masks And Bath Recipes
Organic Homemade Lotion Recipes: How To Make Your Own Body Lotions For All Skin Types
Learn to make natural lotions at home with this handy kit
This ready-made brand works well with our sensitive skin
Coconut Oil is a good option that lasts almost indefinitely on the shelf
How to Make an Awesome Healing Body Butter
About Lizzie Bennett
Lizzie spent 25 years working in the National Health Service in the UK. She specialized in major trauma and taught both basic and advanced life support and practiced these skills herself as an accident and emergency practitioner. As a member of the Major Catastrophe Team, she dealt with many large scale incidents ranging from train crashes and multi-vehicle accidents to nail bombings. She has made it her mission to find as many low-tech but effective medical fixes as is humanly possible and tries out as many as her very tolerant family and friends will allow. You can read more from Lizzie on her website, Underground Medic.

Moisturizer: A Lifesaving Stockpile Item Most Preppers Forget


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have 20lb of Coconut oil, best moisturizer, just one ingredient, no additives and has a million and a half different uses.

Cool thing is that you can use it to prevent lice, use as moisturizer, clean your teeth, cook/bake with, lubricant, wound salve..etc


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

UC, Your hand are so buttery soft......


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

John Galt said:


> UC, Your hand are so buttery soft......


soft and supple...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Will gun oil work?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

WD-40, and it takes care of your arthritis.

*Ranche*r


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> soft and supple...


Actually we already keep a bit of hand lotion. Makes the hands feel better after a day working outside. 
Another important hand product worth keeping around is a spare pair of work gloves.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We always have a big supply of a product called "E-Balm" (goodiesunlimited.com). Outstanding product made by a small family business. We keep small (2 ounce) jars in each vehicle, pack, EDC bag, etc. and larger (8 ounce) jars in stock to refill the small ones.

We also keep plenty of simple coco butter with vitamin E added. Also good stuff and smells like chocolate... what's to complain about there?


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

TG said:


> I have 20lb of Coconut oil, best moisturizer, just one ingredient, no additives and has a million and a half different uses.
> 
> Cool thing is that you can use it to prevent lice, use as moisturizer, clean your teeth, cook/bake with, lubricant, wound salve..etc
> 
> View attachment 35241


What is the best way to keep this coconut oil for the long term? Seems like amazing stuff.
Also, is it the refined stuff you are talking about?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I use shea butter or coconut oil...its good for butt stuff too

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I use shea butter or coconut oil...its good for butt stuff too
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Are you talking about lube for anal?:vs_laugh:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Are you talking about lube for anal?:vs_laugh:


Lmao come out and say it why dont you.

But yes, amongst using it for cooking and moisturizer...I even coated my AK bolt assembly in the stuff for shiggles...nothing like nitroglycerine with hints of coconut lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We have a case of Aloe and Coconut oil.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I put Nivea moisturizing cream on my face after a shower. I'm ugly as sin, i'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> What is the best way to keep this coconut oil for the long term? Seems like amazing stuff.
> Also, is it the refined stuff you are talking about?


Hi! It's food grade, you can buy it at Costco. Keep it in cool, dark places. I keep my jars under my basement.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor;943617 .its good for butt stuff too [/QUOTE said:


> hehe :vs_blush:


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

TG said:


> Hi! It's food grade, you can buy it at Costco. Keep it in cool, dark places. I keep my jars under my basement.


How long will it keep for like that?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep a couple of Aloe vera plants growing along with assorted oils and greases for tools, motors, and guns. never thought about extra hand lotion or cream. Adding it to the list.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> How long will it keep for like that?


Not sure, you should research but I have a small jar that was totally fine after 10 years. Cool temperature is the key, it melts as soon as it hits your skin.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I keep a couple of Aloe vera plants growing along with assorted oils and greases for tools, motors, and guns. never thought about extra hand lotion or cream. Adding it to the list.


I had a small aloe plant but my cat kept on trying to eat it haha I need a new one, thanks for reminding me


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> I had a small aloe plant but my cat kept on trying to eat it haha I need a new one, thanks for reminding me


Mine are outside and grow pretty much year round. when it gets cold I bring the one in or cover the other one. They are huge.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Mine are outside and grow pretty much year round. when it gets cold I bring the one in or cover the other one. They are huge.


Lucky! It snowed all day here, would murder an aloe plant


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

My woman uses; 6oz peanut oil, 2oz olive oil, 2oz rose water, 1tbls dissolved lanolin, it's good stuff, her mama used it to prevent stretch marks when she was pregnant. And it smells good


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I also want an aloe plant or two. I need to *start* a list!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have Eucerin, Vaseline and Jergens skin moisturizers in large quantities, use them all the time on hands.

I work on guns and get all kinds of oil on my hands, problem is I am allergic to oil and latex.

I wash my hands Two dozen times a day, removing all the natural oils and all else.

Have to use this stuff or have cracks all over the fingers.

Also have a lot of glycerin stored.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

good post!


----------

